# Types of Exotic mammals



## TheProfessor (Apr 19, 2011)

Hi all, 

I have been reading posts for all sorts from this area and i love all of it, i never knew so many people had different pets, such as the wolves and hedgehogs (which i adore) 

But because i never knew about these animals, i would love if someone could tell me all the different types of exotic mammals, i mean for everyone to contribute and say what they know 

cheers x


----------



## slugsiss32 (Nov 14, 2010)

Skunks
Opossums
African Pygmy Hedgehogs
Coatis
Raccoons
Armadillos
Gambian Pouched Rats
Kinkajou
Meerkats...and other Mon..geese species? P Haha
Sugar Gliders
Lots of types of Squirrel
Chinchillas

And then there is lots of smaller ones too!


Theres a few ^ 

You should have a look on New World Exotic's website and their facebook because they have loads of smaller and larger exotic animals that you don't need a DWA for, and lots of cute and interesting pics too!


----------



## em_40 (Sep 29, 2010)

People can keep absolutely anything they want, it's quite shocking.
There are certain regulations like DWAl for 'dangerous' ones and A10 for endangered. Insurance and zoo lisence if it's public. Basically though, anything XD


----------



## sam gamgee (Apr 8, 2009)

em_40 said:


> People can keep absolutely anything they want, it's quite shocking.
> There are certain regulations like DWAl for 'dangerous' ones and A10 for endangered. Insurance and zoo lisence if it's public. Basically though, anything XD


Agree, shocking and often not right if they hail from a wild environment.......in my opinion.

Dave


----------



## Elina (Jul 22, 2009)

sam gamgee said:


> Agree, shocking and often not right if they hail from a wild environment.......in my opinion.
> 
> Dave


I would generally agree but now and then people do have to bring in new breeding stock or the gene pool stagnates.

-
Elina


----------



## TheProfessor (Apr 19, 2011)

*thanks *

Cheers guys/gals 

I don't take on any animal which i can't provide a large habitat for, as natural as possible when it can be done.
E.g. IF i had wolves they would love outside in a large enclosure with as natural habitat, as possible after researching the type. 

Another example is my turtle  i love him to bits and whilst he is in a tank atm, its only because he was barely as big as a 10p when i got him so i had to keep a close eye on him, but he will be moving to a pond with a large enclousure, with smaller ponds around it  

i was just curious as what people keep and whats available, i would LOVE APH, and meerkats, but i dont take things on lightly, before i even got my turtle/leo, (what people consider simple reptiles) i researched for about a year for both  

i love absorbing info so i want to research all the animals 

thank you for all your input and thank you for that website/fb group, i will check it out


----------



## Rach1 (May 18, 2010)

Aph's make wonderful pets and are funny to watch.
i have two and they are my little treasures... they make me laugh every day with their little antics.
they are fairly easy to look after provided you get the temps right etc. mine live in vivs and have toys, wheels and stuff to do.
i hide food for them for example. 
they need to be kept alone as they will fight.

i know this aint much info but i hope it goes someway to helping you with your choice.


----------



## em_40 (Sep 29, 2010)

I'm the same I love researching animals and 'absorbing information' 

A skunk, Coati, and genets, maybe a grey fox... that's my wish list  
I love watching meerkats too, and prairie dogs, I love mongeese but they seem to be very shy, though one person here keeps one in their house.

Some people have exotics as house pets, others keep them in more naturalistic setups as you said. I like naturalistic setups too, need a lot of space for some of the animals though  I unforunately don't have a lot of outside space


----------



## hippyhaplos (Jan 12, 2010)

I have 3 adult aph's, and 5 babies... I don't know if I can bring myself to find homes for the babies :flrt::flrt:

Deffo my fave


----------



## heroes_46 (May 7, 2011)

*re:*

Thanks for that, i wasn't quite sure how many there was =p


----------



## TheProfessor (Apr 19, 2011)

I'd love an APH i love them so much 
i would also like on my wish list, a pair of sugar gliders, armadilo and if i ever have a MASSIVE backgarden some meerkats


----------

